# Der deutsche Gesundheitsminister rät : Vorbeugen ! (Teil 2 x 80)



## krawutz (19 Okt. 2010)

​


----------



## Weltenbummler (19 Okt. 2010)

Echt super der Bilder Mix.


----------



## tobacco (19 Okt. 2010)

:WOW:


----------



## kaputni (19 Okt. 2010)

Haha, das ist supergenial!


----------



## helmutk (19 Okt. 2010)

gut gemacht, prima titel. dankeschön.


----------



## schaumamal (19 Okt. 2010)

:WOW::thumbup:
eine super Bildergalerie, die da zusammengestellt worden ist, bin rundrum! begeistert.


----------



## coku2803 (20 Okt. 2010)

Super. Da sieht man Vorbeugung gleich ganz anders.


----------



## paauwe (21 Okt. 2010)

Tolle Arbeit! Danke!!


----------



## Punisher (21 Okt. 2010)

danke danke danke


----------



## Monstermac (21 Okt. 2010)

2XVolltreffer! - danke



mm


----------



## carvo (21 Okt. 2010)

Danke, das sind ja ganz tolle Aussichten ! Nein, Einsichten.


----------



## Anonymus (21 Okt. 2010)

Danke. Es sollten sich mehrere Frauen an den Rat des Gesundheitsminister halten.


----------



## fredclever (21 Okt. 2010)

Klasse danke


----------



## kaiman (27 Okt. 2010)

Klasse Bilder. So macht Gesundheit Spass.......


----------



## fresh-prince (28 Okt. 2010)

nette sammlung


----------



## Ollikra (28 Okt. 2010)

Ja, die Gesundheit sollte den Damen ruhig öfter Wichtig sein, dann macht es auch uns Gesund:thumbup:


----------



## Thielchen (28 Okt. 2010)

danke für die vorbeugeuntersuchung :thumbup:


----------



## Tschulling (30 Okt. 2010)

krawutz schrieb:


> ​



eine wirklich nette und witzige Sammlung Danke:http://www.celebboard.net/images/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## Max100 (30 Okt. 2010)

Vorbeugen ist besser als Heilen, besagt schon eine alte Volksweisheit


----------



## Tschulling (31 Okt. 2010)

Man möchte hier gerne behandelnder Arzt sein


----------



## bogey (31 Okt. 2010)

super einblicke. britt hat da aber die vorbeugenote 1. alles gesund! Danke


----------

